# How attractive do you think you are?



## xxDark Horse

How do you see yourself in terms of attractiveness?


----------



## 50piecesteve

Im just an average looking dude who can get a decent amount of ***


----------



## baloff17

Not very attractive at all. I try to get by on personality & confidence instead. 

I'll let you know when that starts working.


----------



## meepie

Average looking without makeup.
Makeup and beautification processes(i.e. straightening hair and clothes) make me cuter. 

I'm more concerned with being a good person though. I'm going to get "uglier" anyway as I age since society doesn't find old people attractive. So I might as well work on being a wholesome person.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I am not attractive


----------



## Crisigv

not at all


----------



## anomnomnom

I really dont like the 10 point rating thing, but for ease I'll use it on myself and say I'm probably about a 3 (maybe a 4 if I really bothered and made the effort, but I never do that)


----------



## DistraughtOwl

9/10 body, send girls running/10 in the face.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

plain looking, maybe average too though. My body's OK. I think.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

I think I'm pretty cute. Men don't notice me unless I'm wearing makeup. But even then I'm in the 6-7/10 range at best I'd say. My body is insane though.

FWB material. Not girlfriend material. Potential gf material if I put in the effort more often. Maybe.


----------



## srschirm

I picked average...hopefully I'm not overrating myself, lol.


----------



## truant

I look better with a bag over my head, in the dark, after a few drinks and a long dry spell.


----------



## srschirm

StaceyLaine14 said:


> I think I'm pretty cute. Men don't notice me unless I'm wearing makeup. But even then I'm in the 6-7/10 range at best I'd say. My body is insane though.
> 
> FWB material. Not girlfriend material. Potential gf material if I put in the effort more often. Maybe.


The right guy will think you're gf material as you are.


----------



## srschirm

Persephone The Dread said:


> plain looking, maybe average too though. My body's OK. I think.


14,500+ posts and you've never shown yourself? For shame!


----------



## DarrellLicht

I look in the mirror, and everything is where it should be. That's all I care about. 

Or else I just gage how folks act around me.. Guys and girls alike seem to have no problem with my looks..


----------



## EvonneEzell

I think I'm attractive. My low self confidence I think messes me up. Plus, I have a desire to straighten my hair or do my makeup in order to look cute. I feel undone with my curly hair.


----------



## Snugglie

I am beautiful and no one shall tell me otherwise.


----------



## zoslow

Now - not very attractive at all. But with a haircut, maybe some trimming on my beard, better clothes and a few pounds off I'm alright



StaceyLaine14 said:


> I think I'm pretty cute. Men don't notice me unless I'm wearing makeup. But even then I'm in the 6-7/10 range at best I'd say. My body is insane though.
> 
> FWB material. Not girlfriend material. Potential gf material if I put in the effort more often. Maybe.


Imo girlfriend material has a lot more to do with personality and behaviour than looks. If you're good in that area and got an insane body as well I think you'll be fine


----------



## ravens

I think I'm plain to maybe average.


----------



## Steinerz

A girl yesterday told me I look like Raymond from Everyone Loves Raymond. 

Does that make me attractive? I dunno. I feel very uncomfortable with the fat in my sides and chest area. I feel like I am blowing them far out of proportion though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

srschirm said:


> 14,500+ posts and you've never shown yourself? For shame!


I have actually  but not too often.


----------



## SofaKing

I'll respond the same way that I did to a similar thread months ago.

It only matters how attractive someone finds me. My opinion of myself is irrelevant.


----------



## Snugglie

KyleInSTL said:


> It only matters how attractive someone finds me. My opinion of myself is irrelevant.


To me this sounds absurd, as I believe the reverse to be true.

Perhaps there is a happy intermediate?


----------



## andy1984

looks-wise i'm below average. but i don't have too much trouble getting a gf. i'm really awesome in other ways


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I am very attractive as is everyone else in my family.


----------



## SofaKing

Snugglie said:


> To me this sounds absurd, as I believe the reverse to be true.
> 
> Perhaps there is a happy intermediate?


How is this absurd?

I can think I'm god's gift to women, but if nobody finds me attractive, what does my own opinion of myself matter?


----------



## Skeletra

I think I'm plain at best.
Sometimes I feel average, but that's a load of crap.


----------



## pancakeface666

Plain, like a 2d cartoon.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I've answered one of these before but 0/10. I hate everything about me. I'm so ugly. I think I might have BDD but I can point out so many flaws.


----------



## M0rbid

Average. There's nothing wrong being average looking.


----------



## mike91

i have been called ugly but then i have been called handsome but i dont know if i believe the handsome comments but i class myself as below average


----------



## Jammer25

If I'm well-groomed and all, I'd say above average.


----------



## gopherinferno

I'm fine as hell. Not quite fine enough to have an evil stepmother, but good enough.


----------



## Darktower776

I'm alright I guess. I don't think highly of myself about my looks, but I've had some positive comments over the years from girls so I guess I'm not too bad.


----------



## Blue Dino

I think I am decently attractive. Sadly, I think all of that birth and growth energy was spent on that, leaving nothing much for my personality to develop.


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm a model but I secretly want people to like the real me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Not really.


----------



## ByStorm

I'd be average if it wasn't for all the acne.


----------



## probably offline

[don't quote me]

I was an attractive person until I ruined my nose and entered my 30's. I'm basing that on what people have told me, that I've been offered to become a model a few times and because I used to turn heads on the streets on a daily basis. These days ugly-pretty and old. I personally hate my face and I avoid mirrors as much as I can. Dysphoria. I don't have a boring face, at least.


----------



## chefdave

Its difficult to objectively rate yourself, but I'd say that a decade of singledom suggests that I'm not very attractive.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Plain.


----------



## Freiheit

On a good day, I'm around 7 in looks. SA makes it drop to an overall 3.


----------



## EMPx

Not attractive. Slight ugly and rough looking. Hell I've been called ugly most my life.

Can't say it hurts as much any more though. I think I've completely checked out.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

You could look at me and not feel like regurgitating.


----------



## SmartCar

I don't think I'm ugly, but I don't think I'm that attractive either.. I'd go for Average, also people have told me I look like I'm in High School still, so I'm sure that would decrease my chances of anyone finding me attractive :lol unless you're a teenager uke anyways, I also think getting braces helped me a bit, I had a gap before; I think my teeth look very nice:yes I probably could be more appealing if I bulked up a bit, but who knows.. the face is usually what people first notice anyways.


----------



## Medeia

My face is pretty average and I'm really not photogenic at all. But I'm tall and slim and I think when I smile I can be pretty cute.

I just wish people stopped telling me I have a round face. Seriously, if you can make one comment on another person's appearance, why would you say that?


----------



## Snugglie

KyleInSTL said:


> How is this absurd?
> 
> I can think I'm god's gift to women, but if nobody finds me attractive, what does my own opinion of myself matter?


It's not really, I described it as such because your opinion so very far removed from my own.

Everyone is attracted to different looks, so I don't see any point in measuring my own attractiveness against a variable audience. I would much rather be happy with my own perception of myself and if someone else finds me attractive too then great, but if not then that's ok too, looks aren't everything.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I'm 1,000 out of 5


----------



## Genos

I don't know. Sometimes I think I'm pretty cute, sometimes I think I'm horrendously ugly. My sister is really beautiful and people mistake us for twins so I can't be that bad. I guess I'm probably average.


----------



## Raimee

Plain/average without makeup. With it, I think I'm decent looking. But for the most part, I'm not anything special. Lopsided and in-congruent eyes, big nose, round face... yeah. My lips are pretty, though. Decent eyebrows, too.


----------



## WhatBITW

I've put in enough work and growing up has done enough of it's thing to make me feel like I've definitely passed the halfway mark (ie. 5/10) and look pretty decent most of the time. I've gained a lot of confidence and don't really worry about my appearance much at all now.


----------



## blue2

I'd come second place in a beauty contest and win $200


----------



## feels

Eh, I mean people will tell me I'm cute and it's nice to hear but it doesn't change the fact that I feel like a weird goblin or something. But I've gotten pretty comfortable with my appearance overall more recently. I feel like how I act/who I am as a person is a lot more important anyway.


----------



## xxDark Horse

If I wasn't so short and skinny and my voice wasn't so weird and nasal sounding, I probably wouldn't be so bad looking.

I was always picked last in gym class for basketball =(


----------



## michaelwyatt136

I'm a -2 out of 10.


----------



## flamestwind

I look good. I honestly see myself as a 9/10. Though I'm not photogenic, I simply cannot make the right face when I take a picture. I'm not everyone's cup of tea, but if that people is into black people, light skin people or doesn't care about race they usually go crazy over me until they get to know my boring self.


----------



## Riri11

I answered honestly

Not attractive, but that doesn't mean I don't have anything else going for me :lol


----------



## Riri11

michaelwyatt136 said:


> I'm a -2 out of 10.


Generously rating myself -5 out of 10 :high5


----------



## scooby

Eh. About tree fiddy. 

3.5

I feel I can make it to average, only on a good day.


----------



## michaelwyatt136

Riri11 said:


> Generously rating myself -5 out of 10 :high5


I'm sorry, man. 
I would never want anybody to feel the way I do. 
I try not to be vain but sometimes I really, really wish I was attractive. 
But I know that's never going to happen. If it makes you feel better I can almost guarantee that your more attractive than I am. I have massive acne.


----------



## Riri11

michaelwyatt136 said:


> I'm sorry, man.
> I would never want anybody to feel the way I do.
> I try not to be vain but sometimes I really, really wish I was attractive.
> But I know that's never going to happen. If it makes you feel better I can almost guarantee that your more attractive than I am. I have massive acne.


Hope your acne goes away, drink more water and eat cleaner

I'm content with my level of attractiveness on one note, it's something that can actually help you value things beside what other people think of you.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

probably offline said:


> [don't quote me]
> 
> I was an attractive person until I ruined my nose and entered my 30's. I'm basing that on what people have told me, that I've been offered to become a model a few times and because I used to turn heads on the streets on a daily basis. These days ugly-pretty and old. I personally hate my face and I avoid mirrors as much as I can. Dysphoria. I don't have a boring face, at least.


30s?? what? o.o yeah and everyone here already knows you're beautiful. :b


----------



## sociallydiseased

I've been told by a couple of people that I'm a 7.5/10. Then, my ex-gf really liked me so that must have meant something.


----------



## crimeclub

scooby said:


> Eh. About tree fiddy.
> 
> 3.5
> 
> I feel I can make it to average, only on a good day.


I saw your pic, you're easily north of tree fiddy.


----------



## michaelwyatt136

Riri11 said:


> Hope your acne goes away, drink more water and eat cleaner
> 
> I'm content with my level of attractiveness on one note, it's something that can actually help you value things beside what other people think of you.


Thanks man. I've been working on it. I went to the dermatologist. Along with medication. Drinking water. And changing my diet the acne has gotten less worse but there are still a lot of scars. My Doctor tried to tell me it gives me character but I just laughed. He was trying to be nice but the scars are pretty bad. Fair point. I've been trying to keep a positive mindset. I mean, at-least I have a decent job. I'm able bodied. And I have my hearing/vision. Things like that.


----------



## Astrofreak6

People tend to say i am mega cute, and idk why i keep forgetting it...


----------



## sad vlad

Attractive enough to get compliments from older women, not attractive enough to be seen as boyfriend material by the very few girls I liked.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Slightly above average, but wouldn't turn heads in a crowd.


----------



## Riri11

michaelwyatt136 said:


> Thanks man. I've been working on it. I went to the dermatologist. Along with medication. Drinking water. And changing my diet the acne has gotten less worse but there are still a lot of scars. My Doctor tried to tell me it gives me character but I just laughed. He was trying to be nice but the scars are pretty bad. Fair point. I've been trying to keep a positive mindset. I mean, at-least I have a decent job. I'm able bodied. And I have my hearing/vision. Things like that.


most people don't judge you for scars, its rather sociopathic to do so. I do find guys who have lots of acne also just as attractive, I just think "it'll go away".. why would I actually think that someones gonna have acne for life?


----------



## BobRobert

*To old to be cute anymore*

I used to be told all of the time that I was a good looking man but that was up thru my early 40s.. as you get old your looks go down the drain... it is hard to get used to being old and ugly... I know its not my fault but still its hard to get used to not being desired... oh I am 59 and don't look forward to getting to be 60


----------



## SwtSurrender

I am gorgeous/very attractive. I could be a model.


----------



## GGTFM

Honestly despite my low self esteem I'm not bad looking at all. I would definitely f--- me.


----------



## chinaski

Below average. I've let myself go a little over the past few years. I've gained some weight (~30 lbs) and my grooming/hygiene hasn't been that good either. And of course, there's the age thing, too.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

The old lady across the street told me "wow you gained weight. You look terrific!"
That must be a nice way of seeing you're not a tooth pick anymore!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

chinaski said:


> Below average. I've let myself go a little over the past few years. I've gained some weight (~30 lbs) and my grooming/hygiene hasn't been that good either. And of course, there's the age thing, too.
> 
> Before this happened I'd occasionally get compliments from random girls, saying that I'm cute or whatever. Even got hit on by gay dudes. Didn't consider myself attractive, thought. Maybe on the lower end of "cute" at best.


If you get compliments from random girls as a guy, you're attractive.


----------



## scooby

crimeclub said:


> I saw your pic, you're easily north of tree fiddy.


How about fiddy. Fiddy cent. Fiddy percent.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I saw a picture of myself and it was hella ugly.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

If my parents had starved me correctly I could have been a model, but they did it the white trash way. Hopefully at some point I'll get this weight bull**** permanently solved. Bluhhhh.


----------



## hughjames95

meh dont know really so i put not attractive


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I look in the mirror and see a fairly average to maybe slightly attractive woman. Depending on how I'm feeling in the moment I guess, and whether my hair is surrounding my face or not (looks better when it is, god forbid I try and look attractive with my hair completely away from my face. I also suit having a fringe more... I guess if I cover more of my face lol.....)

Even if most others don't agree, and certainly most guys I've ever liked haven't, that's still what I see.

But then I look at myself on video and jesus. I am so bad looking, like well below average. My face often manages to look rounder too, and when I smile my nose looks awful.

Ew.

What's up with that?


----------



## Malek

I put average cause I don't even know anymore. Girls I'm not interested in flirt with me, in the past I used to be handsome and get compliments all the time, now with age I guess I'm just plain?--However whenever if put like real effort into my outfit, hair, wear contacts, sleep well and don't have bags under eyes and exercise--what now I'm apparently cute, suave, or good looking? 

Oh and women who are 30+ call me cute. It's never girls around my age irl so I'm going to assume I'm plain or average depending on my mood, my demeanor is very serious and off-putting at times.

Does it really ultimately matter? My introverted personality and distrusting nature pushing everyone away regardless of my looks. :stu



Isn't there a few romantic comedies of two pen pals falling in love who never seen each others' face before yet love each others' thoughts and personalities?--There has to be a few I'm sure. I'm not a fan of many sappy movies anymore cause real life taught me it's all more or less bullocks but I guess I would perhaps find a flick like that somewhat interesting since I can essentially ramble endlessly online yet in real life I hardly speak at all.


----------



## Ntln

I don't know.

Actually, I think I _do_ know. I look in the mirror and I see a good looking guy. Nice eye colour, nose that has a pretty good shape, full lips, fairly oval face, in decent shape, tall, thick hair, pretty decent skin. Not quite "Holy s*** I want your babies" attractive, but a solid 6 or 7, maybe even an 8 on a good day, if you want to use the rating scale.

But I slouch. I have bags under my eyes, I look like a drug addict. I can't smile. Sometimes even when I'm happy people point out how sad I look. I don't make eye contact with people. I'm depressed and it shows. No amount of good looks can make up for how messed up and depressed I seem.


----------



## ravens

Years ago I would have said definitely below average. I've never thought I had much in the way of looks.


----------



## srschirm

ravens said:


> Years ago I would have said definitely below average. I've never thought I had much in the way of looks.


Quit lying to yourself! Your eyes are the bomb!


----------



## Riri11

VickieKitties said:


> If my parents had starved me correctly I could have been a model, but they did it the white trash way. Hopefully at some point I'll get this weight bull**** permanently solved. Bluhhhh.


I hate parents who ruin their childrens health by feeding them KFC and mc donalds, lolipops and chips for lunch "thats all I ate as a child".


----------



## vicente

Above average for an "Asian" guy. Which means that unless a woman is fine with dating Asian guys, she won't find me sexy or dateable at all.

In my opinion, I think that unless you're really ugly, looks aren't that important for guys. You can be the hottest guy on the planet, but if you have no self-confidence in charming women, then you'll kill any attraction she has for you. She might even like you so much that she gives you her number, but she'll start ignoring you once she finds out you can't sweep her off her feet.

I'm hoping that I can learn how to talk to women romantically and sexually before my looks fade away with age.


----------



## Paper Samurai

crimeclub said:


> I saw your pic, you're easily north of tree fiddy.


I approve of this reference.


----------



## flarf

i have never seen my face, except from at a non-trivial range, or through some technological trickery which i am HIGHLY suspicious of

so idk u tell me ya jerk haha


----------



## Perkins

There are times where I think I'm decent looking but overall I don't think I'm anything special.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Other people view me as attractive but I dont consider myself attractive. Not sure how to answer the question.


----------



## ravens

srschirm said:


> Quit lying to yourself! Your eyes are the bomb!


That's about the only thing I've ever been complimented on.


----------



## srschirm

ravens said:


> That's about the only thing I've ever been complimented on.


I'm sure there are other things, women are just shy...


----------



## Strawbs

I consider myself average. I'm not ugly, but I have my flaws. I get compliments from others, but I'm not always sure if they're genuine


----------



## uziq

average to some, above average to others


----------



## SuperSky

I look like the real-life version of Wendy from Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91

i wont lie, i love the way i look, only problem is im alone in that opinion lol. i grew up idolising charactors like red dwarfs lister and black books bernard black. so i like the dark f*** it look. now im older and its like my body just went the way i wanted it to. ive an average.. slightly broad build and just tall enough to look like i can handle myself (though i do avoid violence at all costs just to clarify), ive got scars in all the right places and dark rings around my eyes. grungey hair and a hairy chest lol. tmi?? i never know. but although i love my ragtag kinda evil looks and i wouldnt change them for the world. i cant seem to find anyone out there who has this same twisted mind point. but id rather be alone and grizzly than with someone and looking like a ****ing top man advert.


----------



## TabbyTab

10/10 would bang


----------



## iCod

Why isn't there an "Ugly as all hell" option?


----------



## Derailing

On a good day, I'm a 5.5/10
Usually I'd say I'm a 4/10.
Would not bang.


----------



## aGenericUsername

It's hard to get an 100% unbiased look at myself. I'd say I'm a little below average due to the shape of my head and skinniness (I can fix that though)


----------



## AllieG

I would say I am very plain looking, average at best.


----------



## Demure

I have no idea, especially since beauty is subjective. Although I will say that I love my face and hate my belly fat.


----------



## BeingofFlesh

Being biased is far too easy. Instead I'm going to go with a careful logical assesment of my genetic traits.


Tall=check
Strong=doublecheck
Health= Never sick, so check
Symmetry of face=A bit better than most
Male specific curves=check, better than most
Voice=Manly
Test levels and virility= Through the roof


I think that puts me in the attractive specimen booth. Still, personality is easily 70% of the deal. I'm Lucky to have some of that too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

So hot.


----------



## Cyclonic

I'm not interested in attracting anyone so this is mostly irrelevant, but probably about average.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm one of those fortunate late bloomers that got better-looking after high school. Teenage me would be so proud.


----------



## RuNNer90

Charles Manson had a good quote ...

"I'm a tramp, a bum, a hobo
I'm a boxcar and a jug of wine
And a straight razor ...if you get too close to me"


----------



## livetolovetolive

I try more and more to unconcern myself with my own looks and others' looks. This frees up a lot of thinking power to know another person more meaningfully. It's tricky but I'm trying.


----------



## crimeclub

RuNNer90 said:


> Charles Manson had a good quote ...
> 
> "I'm a tramp, a bum, a hobo
> I'm a boxcar and a jug of wine
> And a straight razor ...if you get too close to me"


Do you by chance have an 'Insane to Normal' translator on you?


----------



## livetolovetolive

RuNNer90 said:


> Charles Manson had a good quote ...
> 
> "I'm a tramp, a bum, a hobo
> I'm a boxcar and a jug of wine
> And a straight razor ...if you get too close to me"


Charles Manson might have been an evil maniac, but the man said some pretty divine things once in a while.


----------



## rdrr

HB10


----------



## RuNNer90

crimeclub said:


> Do you by chance have an 'Insane to Normal' translator on you?


It depends what insane is and what "normal" is.


----------



## crimeclub

RuNNer90 said:


> It depends what insane is and what "normal" is.


Oh you.. semantics are fun.

But honestly, when I read a supposedly "deep" Manson quote I walk away wondering if I'm extremely stupid or if he's extremely insane. Strong cases for either argument though.


----------



## SummerRae

If I was Lana Del Rey, I would be beautiful.


----------



## To22

The idea of someone looking "average" or "plain" does not compute.


----------



## Crystalline

I guess I'm somewhere between average and attractive, more cute/pretty, sometimes average on bad days. It depends on how much effort I put into looking good and whether I've been taking care of myself. 

I'm told my personality in person/charisma (? it's been called that but I have trouble believing an awkward person has charisma) is my strong point and what attracts guys.


----------



## 0blank0

Average


----------



## a degree of freedom

livetolovetolive said:


> I try more and more to unconcern myself with my own looks and others' looks. This frees up a lot of thinking power to know another person more meaningfully. It's tricky but I'm trying.


This is a great plan. Looks are nice and worth appreciating, but that's about it.



To22 said:


> The idea of someone looking "average" or "plain" does not compute.


Why? People look unextraordinary and overall decent and mildly attractive to me all the time. I think of myself this way too: nothing special, but I like a feature here or there in a completely unextraordinary way.


----------



## bad baby

i am _insanely_ attractive. men the world over covet my hand and fight to the death with one another in my backyard just to get a glimpse of me through the window...

...NOT.

ps. i'm about average.


----------



## Malek

I don't know what the hell I am anymore, girls my age don't notice me, and old ladies claim I'm handsome. I wish I was born in the 70s or something.


----------



## SuperSky

I'm over 9000.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't think i'm attractive.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

The facial hair only does so much to conceal the horrible facial features. I don't know, sometimes when I look in the mirror I look, let's say, rugged. Other times, I see an ugly adult kid trying to look tough. Maybe it depends on the amount of stubble and/or what I'm wearing. In any case, I look like I hate the world and everything in it. And that's just my resting face.


----------



## To22

senkora said:


> Why? People look unextraordinary and overall decent and mildly attractive to me all the time. I think of myself this way too: nothing special, but I like a feature here or there in a completely unextraordinary way.


I guess that makes sense, but "average" and "plain" hardly illustrate a person's looks, much like with a snowflake's looks. I couldn't draw the average person's features, subsequently I wouldn't describe a person as "plain" nor would "average" contradict attractiveness. One average snowflake might not be especially pretty, but another one could because they're different.

I think I know what you mean, though. "Average" is supposed to represent a common level of attractiveness whereas "plain" represents the person without illustrious qualities. I guess my initial reaction was just a bit off-beat.


----------



## lonerroom

I've been told I am attractive but I don't really believe it most of the time. I was so ugly in 8th/9th/10th grade but after that I was not hideous anymore but I remained shy and awkward as I have always been shy and awkward since childhood


----------



## truant

To22 said:


> I guess that makes sense, but "average" and "plain" hardly illustrate a person's looks, much like with a snowflake's looks. I couldn't draw the average person's features, subsequently I wouldn't describe a person as "plain" nor would "average" contradict attractiveness. One average snowflake might not be especially pretty, but another one could because they're different.
> 
> I think I know what you mean, though. "Average" is supposed to represent a common level of attractiveness whereas "plain" represents the person without illustrious qualities. I guess my initial reaction was just a bit off-beat.


I think of "plain" as someone none of whose features I find especially appealing but who doesn't have anything obviously wrong, like a facial deformity of some sort. That's where I'd put me, since I don't like any of my features.

An "average" person is someone who has at least one feature I like, even if I'm not particularly attracted to anything else about them. If there were something I liked about the way that I looked, I would consider myself "average".

An "attractive" person is someone who has more attractive features than unattractive features. They might have a bad nose or bad teeth, but otherwise they look pretty good.

Taste is clearly subjective, but I think for the most part people don't move more than one category up or down that scale.


----------



## a degree of freedom

To22 said:


> I guess that makes sense, but "average" and "plain" hardly illustrate a person's looks, much like with a snowflake's looks. I couldn't draw the average person's features, subsequently I wouldn't describe a person as "plain" nor would "average" contradict attractiveness. One average snowflake might not be especially pretty, but another one could because they're different.
> 
> I think I know what you mean, though. "Average" is supposed to represent a common level of attractiveness whereas "plain" represents the person without illustrious qualities. I guess my initial reaction was just a bit off-beat.


Admittedly, I never use these terms to describe the way people look to me, so it takes a little translating to me too.


----------



## TenYears

I guess I'm average, idk. I hope, at least lol.

I sent a pic to a friend on here once and she said I looked like, and I quote, a "bad *** biker dude". I was like wtf? She said it was my beard, and the look in my eyes I guess, you know, that "thousand yard stare" lmao. So yeah. I got that workin for me lmao.


----------



## 658298

I'm not suree. not very attractive/plain. I hate it though that I have a friend who is constantly criticizing my appearance or making jokes and they wonder how I have such low self esteem, and why I dress to hide myself...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I look really terrible today, really haggard and just awful.



truant said:


> I think of "plain" as someone none of whose features I find especially appealing but who doesn't have anything obviously wrong, like a facial deformity of some sort. That's where I'd put me, since I don't like any of my features.
> 
> An "average" person is someone who has at least one feature I like, even if I'm not particularly attracted to anything else about them. If there were something I liked about the way that I looked, I would consider myself "average".
> 
> An "attractive" person is someone who has more attractive features than unattractive features. They might have a bad nose or bad teeth, but otherwise they look pretty good.
> 
> Taste is clearly subjective, but I think for the most part people don't move more than one category up or down that scale.


I thought average was being average and not being mostly attractive, that's what I'd rate as slightly above average. Damn.


----------



## Gojira

I've been getting more confident in my own skin lately, but honestly, I've always had a bad image of myself. For a long time, I didn't like to look in the mirror. I know I am fit and have some good features, but I really don't feel comfortable most of the time. I guess that is SA/and whatever else. I get a lot that I look sad. And I get the angry-neutral face lol XD

But like I said, I am getting happier and more confident lately, so, one step at a time XD 

Idk, why don't you guys tell me. (Opens can of worms, but whatever. Pfft, lol.) 

Imo, I think I have come to see that I have average looks. That's fine with me, but I get those insecurities like everyone else, and what I mentioned above.


----------



## TryingMara

Not attractive, unfortunately. It is what it is. Sucks, though.


----------



## Evo1114

Nobody has said I'm not attractive so therefore I must be model material.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Is this poll only for girls ?

Cause for guys it's personality and self confidence that dictates attractiveness, not looks. (ok looks matter too, like 10-15%)


----------



## Genos

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Is this poll only for girls ?
> 
> Cause for guys it's personality and self confidence that dictates attractiveness, not looks. (ok looks matter too, like 10-15%)


yeah, this is why you see a lot more hot girl/average dude couples than hot guy/average girl couples.
but no, i don't think this poll was intended for just girls


----------



## legallyalone

I'm obviously unattractive but's that fine because I'm not trying to be attractive or date. I try to just not be gross. I'm personally pleased with the way I look, just fyi, so not looking to be cheered up or told I'm pretty.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Touka said:


> yeah, this is why you see a lot more hot girl/average dude couples than hot guy/average girl couples.
> but no, i don't think this poll was intended for just girls


I usually don't analyze couples in detail (doing that when single isn't very pleasurable), but I often noticed ugly/below average guys with hot girls. Even bold, fat, short guys with girls that could be models. I guess just being funny and fairly talkative with a decent amount of self confidence can be enough for looks to go 'very' secondary.

Judging from my recent success with girls, I would rate my attractiveness a 1 out of 10. Yeah I have severe lack of self confidence and have near panic attacks when around average or above average looking girls. That also reflects online when chatting real time. Forums are ok, but still that's no real time. There was a time when I could be confident in chats...I was able to get gfs then...

As for being on topic, I rate my face a 6/10 and my body a 3/10, I'm 15 kg overweight now. The body could be trained to be a 9/10 in 10 months or so, but that won't do me any good with opposite sex, as i have already been on that road. Now if only I could also train my self confidence is that short amount of time that would be more than great.


----------



## millenniumman75

I definitely have looks and look young for my 40 and fabulousness. Both of my parents age slowly, so I was blessed in that area.

I have a good career, own a house and car.

......I have to beware of golddiggers.


----------



## Sean07

I think I'm probably more attractive than I see myself but that's hardly anything new, everyone is their own worst critic. Sometimes I obsess over minor things like my eyes or my nose and end up feeling pretty disgusting. Then later, I may catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror and feel happy with what I see. It totally depends on my mood I think. Self-image is a tricky one but I'm beginning to realise at the grand old age of 22 that there's better things to obsess about.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I just take what people tell me before they hate me, subtract the difference from what they say after they hate me, then take the average of the two, averaged against all opinions, including my own, as a pretty close estimate.

So, above average, but not a model.


----------



## To22

truant said:


> I think of "plain" as someone none of whose features I find especially appealing but who doesn't have anything obviously wrong, like a facial deformity of some sort. That's where I'd put me, since I don't like any of my features.
> 
> An "average" person is someone who has at least one feature I like, even if I'm not particularly attracted to anything else about them. If there were something I liked about the way that I looked, I would consider myself "average".
> 
> An "attractive" person is someone who has more attractive features than unattractive features. They might have a bad nose or bad teeth, but otherwise they look pretty good.
> 
> Taste is clearly subjective, but I think for the most part people don't move more than one category up or down that scale.


That's a humble, positive outlook on things, but also helpful. By your definitions, I think I'd often be considered average.



senkora said:


> Admittedly, I never use these terms to describe the way people look to me, so it takes a little translating to me too.


I'm not crazy, you say? Ha, thank you.


----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> I thought average was being average and not being mostly attractive, that's what I'd rate as slightly above average. Damn.


Where did I say that average was being "mostly attractive"? I said that an _attractive_ person has "more attractive features than unattractive features"; ie. "mostly attractive".

Most people have at least one nice feature, like good skin or nice hair or good teeth, they just have more plain features than nice features so we don't tend to notice the nice features unless we look for them. If almost everyone has something, then it's average to be that way.

Plain people don't really have any features we consider nice but they're not exactly ugly in a disturbing sort of way. There's just nothing to "rest the eye on".

Also, what a person finds to be an attractive feature is going to vary from person to person. Which is why some people will call someone "plain" but another person will call them "average" -- because they found something they actually do like about the way they look.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Where did I say that average was being "mostly attractive"? I said that an _attractive_ person has "more attractive features than unattractive features"; ie. "mostly attractive".
> 
> Most people have at least one nice feature, like good skin or nice hair or good teeth, they just have more plain features than nice features so we don't tend to notice the nice features unless we look for them. If almost everyone has something, then it's average to be that way.
> 
> Plain people don't really have any features we consider nice but they're not exactly ugly in a disturbing sort of way. There's just nothing to "rest the eye on".
> 
> Also, what a person finds to be an attractive feature is going to vary from person to person. Which is why some people will call someone "plain" but another person will call them "average" -- because they found something they actually do like about the way they look.


Oh, I read your second and third paragraph as one for some reason and thought you were saying that average people had mostly attractive features.

That makes more sense I guess.


----------



## Neonstars09

i'd say i was average looking and i'm ok with that


----------



## Liberty1516

No one likes me im not average im lower than that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liberty1516

Im ugly i woul rate myself out of 10 a 1 or a 0 maybe I feel like I look that bad without makeup but with makeup I feel like a 5 or 6
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave

I think I'm an OK looking guy. Nothing special. Also depends if i have my beard, or shave it haha. Shaven, god no im ugly.


----------



## May19

I don't think I'm attractive. Just hovering around the average area. But I've been told by many people that I'm cute and hot. I, however, don't believe that. I don't think that people's opinion on your appearance should define how you feel about yourself. So to clarify, I love myself and the way I look, but I don't think I'm like attractive or anything. I'm just me


----------



## Steinerz

Average probably


----------



## natsucr7

I'm sexy and I know it.

Jk, I feel I'm pretty Average looking but many of my friends have told me otherwise.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I'm plain average. Not really ugly, but not attractive either.


----------



## xxDark Horse

bump


----------



## Shawn81

0/10 looks, -6/10 personality and opinion of myself.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Attactive, most women talk to me first


----------



## xxDark Horse

If I had to guess, 4 or 5 out of 10 on normal days. 

If I really dressed up good, I could probably pull off a 6 out of 10. 

My big problem is i'm way too short. I have a 20 year old face on a 14 year old body. That definitely doesn't help.


----------



## Depo

Almost all men I've talked to have told me I'm attractive without a doubt. No one has ever told me that I'm ugly or average looking. My only problem is my body, I'm skinny. I'd like to have some curves and a big *** lol. But it's not really a problem because many people like skinny persons, specially if they're fair-skinned and attractive. But I want to get fit in order to gain more self-confidence. I don't want men to think I'm weak and dependent. I'm also very tall, I got that from my mother (who is taller than my father) and you can't believe the amount of men that feel intimidated by people who are taller than them. 

Intelligence is also a disadvantage (my IQ is 142) because men don't like women who are smarter than them, and when I tell them I'm an MD they get even more intimidated. It's as if they think they wouldn't be able to handle the whole package and I'd broke up with them if I found a better man (which is untrue because I'm not that kind of person.), that's why it's very hard for me to find somebody. I think I'd have a better chance at getting a man if I were average looking, curvy, short and not very intelligent.


----------



## tehuti88

I leaned toward "plain" but chose "not very physically attractive," though that answer isn't clear enough.

My face is plain. Not outstanding, not horrendous. I've even been called a "Plain Jane" before, and when people try to think of some aspect of my appearance to compliment, it's almost always some isolated feature of my face (eyes, skin), not my face in total. (Oh, I noticed somebody above mentioned teeth. My teeth are HORRENDOUS. Hillbilly teeth--yellow, crooked, full of cheap fillings and beginning cavities, many missing. So I tend not to show them much. I'm so used to this, though, that the thought never occurs to me to include them in calculating attractiveness, though I imagine they could turn off other people. :/ So perhaps I overestimate my face?)

My body is the unattractive part, due to my weight (I am 5' tall, around 230lbs) and posture; I carry most of my weight around my stomach (potbelly), behind, hips, and thighs, plus I have a swayback (lordosis), which makes that part of my body look excessively bad and awkward.

I do honestly feel that a certain type of personality can make people with certain levels of physical unattractiveness appear more attractive. (I have met such people.) But in my case, unfortunately, that does not apply.

So in terms of attractiveness:

Face: Average or slightly below average
Body: Very unattractive
Personality: Exceedingly unattractive


(Unrelated, but I'm rather pleased to notice that a slim majority of users chose "average" as their answer! Good for them. :clap Far more realistic than many threads around here.)


----------



## Shawn81

Depo said:


> Intelligence is also a disadvantage (my IQ is 142) because men don't like women who are smarter than them, and when I tell them I'm an MD they get even more intimidated. It's as if they think they wouldn't be able to handle the whole package and I'd broke up with them if I found a better man (which is untrue because I'm not that kind of person.), that's why it's very hard for me to find somebody. I think I'd have a better chance at getting a man if I were average looking, curvy, short and not very intelligent.


I hate to have to admit it, but you're right, you'd be completely unapproachable.

It's not you, it's us. 
-the insecure guys :blank


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind

Dark horse is a government employee, he is simply data mining for an unnamed organization


----------



## SoSicaLiu

on a scale of 1 to 10 i'd give myself a 3. 
Not ugly enough to be a 0, but ugly enough to be below a 5 haha


----------



## Cheesecake

I don't believe I'm attractive.


----------



## LostinReverie

How far in the negatives area we allowed to go? -10?. 100? My entire life, I have never seen anyone less attractive than I am.


----------



## Neonstars09

i'm not quite sure really i don't think i'm "ugly" but i'm not exactly miss universe either lol, so around average i suppose


----------



## blue2

Fat Elvis :/


----------



## Amolivares28

I'd say average although I do have curves, so if you don't like that then you won't find me very attractive.


----------



## Perkins

Not very. Especially when growing up I was pretty much invisible to the opposite sex and everyone else. I was never told, just overlooked. I still feel that way, even though now I have a boyfriend.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

About as attractive as a paid-tour of a nursing home.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Neonstars09 said:


> i'd say i was average looking and i'm ok with that


You are making me question my straightness, well, knowing u are a transgender anyway. Definitely a 10/10 girl


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Depo said:


> Almost all men I've talked to have told me I'm attractive without a doubt. No one has ever told me that I'm ugly or average looking. My only problem is my body, I'm skinny. I'd like to have some curves and a big *** lol. But it's not really a problem because many people like skinny persons, specially if they're fair-skinned and attractive. But I want to get fit in order to gain more self-confidence. I don't want men to think I'm weak and dependent. I'm also very tall, I got that from my mother (who is taller than my father) and you can't believe the amount of men that feel intimidated by people who are taller than them.
> 
> Intelligence is also a disadvantage (my IQ is 142) because men don't like women who are smarter than them, and when I tell them I'm an MD they get even more intimidated. It's as if they think they wouldn't be able to handle the whole package and I'd broke up with them if I found a better man (which is untrue because I'm not that kind of person.), that's why it's very hard for me to find somebody. I think I'd have a better chance at getting a man if I were average looking, curvy, short and not very intelligent.


Nope. I don't believe in IQ tests as a measure of intelligence. Life experiences do change IQ. I believe they measure solving particular problems, but it doesn't measure what it claims to do, intelligence.

You can actually train your IQ score, just like you can train anything else. You start out as a beginner at whatever you do, and gradually become better at that.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

I'd say about a 7/10. People have said I'm fairly attractive before, so I'm inclined to believe them. 
But a lot of people say I also look kinda young for my age.


----------



## reaffected

3/10 but I tell myself 7/10. It's _almost _working. Okay depends on the day.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

My face, on a good day, probably 5, but my body is like a 2 or 3.
So, going by those options, I guess plain looking.


----------



## mzmz

*THIS*



truant said:


> I look better with a bag over my head, in the dark, after a few drinks and a long dry spell.


THIS



Beast And The Harlot said:


> About as attractive as a paid-tour of a nursing home.


ALSO THIS
but as I have said, Success in life is more important then look:frown2:s..but I dont have that either


----------



## coeur_brise

I'm not sure it's how attractive you actually are. Well, there is some sort of standard as with everything, but it's more of how attractive one feels. You can feel sexy and everything and it will exude in your general aura. A smile is always attractive. Right now, I'm a zero. to about 1.8, standard deviation. Oh hell, let's be real, I feel like a zero.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't look as good as I used to, but I still think I'm quite handsome.


----------



## Shawn81

If I had a dollar for every woman who found me unattractive, they would eventually find me attractive.


----------



## MCHB

Average. I certainly don't stand out. I am handy though, so that balances things out somewhat!


----------



## minimized

I give myself a negative calichick/10


----------



## quesara

plain jane at best.


----------



## minimized

quesara said:


> plain jane at best.


----------



## quesara

minimized said:


>


I'm kind of heartbroken that that image isn't bigger...


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Enochian

I look okay, I think. It's kind of hard to judge your own looks. I've been called handsome more than once, usually by family, so they're not the most objective. Overall? 7/10 maybe.


----------



## Sacrieur

Fluffy/10.


----------



## Orbiter

I don't know, somewhere between below average and average I would guess.


----------



## harrison

reaffected said:


> *3/10* but I tell myself 7/10. It's _almost _working. Okay depends on the day.


No


----------



## harrison

I look alright I guess - I've had plenty of attention from girls and women in the past and it still happens a bit. I'm getting older so it takes a bit of work nowadays.

My best feature would definitely be my personality. I can talk to people pretty well and usually make them laugh. A good personality and a sense of humour can take you a long way.


----------



## AussiePea

Recessed chin, pale as milk, "skinny fat" and bad posture. You do the maths.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

I know I'm attractive and have had many many opportunities for relationships fall though from SA or just anx in general. I've never had a relationship that I feel good about how it turned out. Sounds pretty bad now that I look at it that way ha. It's always my fault too I'd end up flaking out and being awkward but I feel I'm moving in the right direction now.


----------



## Zaac

Lol if I stood outside with a billboard saying free hugs, everyone would hug the guy next to me who's just waiting for the bus.


----------



## Fangirl96

maybe a 4/10 when i've sorted myself out with makeup and stuff, and maybe a 3/10 when i'm not fixed at all.


----------



## mike91

Tbh i have no idea in school i was the ugly guy now 9 years later people tell me i am good looking and cant believe that i dont have a girlfriend (i think they are lieing)
But i would rate myself a 3 out of 10 i dont know what looks good on me (unless it has a something to do with ford) and i have a bit of a mono brow so i guess they are lieing


----------



## My Hearse

High school 4/10
Currently 5/10


----------



## Joe

Elliot Alderson said:


> High school 4/10
> Currently 5/10


coming from a straight guy you seem pretty attractive in your avatar

i guess im below average, if i was healthier maybe id be average


----------



## Constellations

Let's just say I wish I was average hahaha
Yeah.. I look like crap tbh


----------



## hermito

I look like the offspring of an ugly mutant and a human cripple. Without the exaggeration, I'd rate myself a 2/10.


----------



## lisbeth

The middling sort.


----------



## reaffected

don said:


> No


Yes. 



AussiePea said:


> Recessed chin, pale as milk, "skinny fat" and bad posture. You do the maths.


10/10? amirite?


----------



## harrison

reaffected said:


> Yes.


Jee you're a cheeky girl.


----------



## Jason Keener

It always boggles my mind that people don't do the things they could do to make themselves appear more attractive and feel better about themselves. For example, there are plenty of medications for acne. People can work out and lose weight. Bad teeth can be fixed. Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased. Different hairstyles can make a person look better. Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool. Sure, not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics, but people can do a ton to make themselves more attractive physically, emotionally, and socially.


----------



## SplendidBob

Jason Keener said:


> It always boggles my mind that people don't do the things they could do to make themselves appear more attractive and feel better about themselves. For example, there are plenty of medications for acne. People can work out and lose weight. Bad teeth can be fixed. Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased. Different hairstyles can make a person look better. Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool. Sure, not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics, but people can do a ton to make themselves more attractive physically, emotionally, and socially.


Well perhaps, but it is better imo to be able to feel just as good about yourself whilst remaining ugly  - i.e. feeling happy with yourself isn't inherently linked to how you look. If you are able to fully sever this connection, you will be happier more of the time.

Achieve 8/10 happiness when at maximal attractiveness vs
Achieve 8/10 happiness when as ugly as you can be.

The latter is better because you will age and get uglier, plus you will have times when you aren't wearing makeup etc. If you have to look your best to feel happy, then at some point you are out of luck.


----------



## AussiePea

reaffected said:


> Yes.
> 
> 10/10? amirite?


You're goddamn right!


----------



## SAcured

The answers in this poll are terrible. (no offense). Only a small percentage of people can be a model, so basically this poll will only make people feel worse about themselves because 4 of the 5 answers aren't empowering. Who wants to be a model anyway, and have people telling you what to do? FYI, Most models are insecure. 

Anyone who knows almost everything about attraction knows it isn't all external. I won't date a women just because she's beautiful, she has to have more going on than that. Overall, I'm a 10.9 repeating on a scale from 1-10 and can attract any women I want... anytime I want. You can too, but not if you let someone frame your mindset by convincing you to pick one of the answers in this poll. 

Once you erase anxiety you will instantly become more attractive. So you're in the right place at exactly the right time.


----------



## Jason Keener

splendidbob said:


> Well perhaps, but it is better imo to be able to feel just as good about yourself whilst remaining ugly  - i.e. feeling happy with yourself isn't inherently linked to how you look. If you are able to fully sever this connection, you will be happier more of the time.
> 
> Achieve 8/10 happiness when at maximal attractiveness vs
> Achieve 8/10 happiness when as ugly as you can be.
> 
> The latter is better because you will age and get uglier, plus you will have times when you aren't wearing makeup etc. If you have to look your best to feel happy, then at some point you are out of luck.


I pretty much agree, but even when I'm older I'm going to do the most with what I've been given when it comes to physical looks. I personally feel lazy and sloppy if I haven't taken the time to shower, shave, comb my hair, and put on some decent clothes. Physical appearance definitely isn't everything, though. People should also develop their intellects, hobbies, friendships, spirituality, etc., for a well-rounded life. That's just my opinion.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Jason Keener said:


> It always boggles my mind that people don't do the things they could do to make themselves appear more attractive and feel better about themselves. For example, there are plenty of medications for acne. People can work out and lose weight. Bad teeth can be fixed. Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased. Different hairstyles can make a person look better. Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool. Sure, not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics, but people can do a ton to make themselves more attractive physically, emotionally, and socially.


this is very true and I relate ...grooming everyday.... decent clothes..... hair cutting and styling everyday... ditching glasses and getting contacts..... jewelry for an added sparkle .... aftershaves to smell nice.... and now very regular workouts to tone up and get definition ...

when I didn't do any if that .... I felt crap and looked crap. 
I do it the past 3 or 4 years and I feel better and I know to hell. look.better..... an yes.... ive had compliments by people

frankly now there is no way I could step out the door with...... unshaven face..... undone hair.... or tatty crappy clothes....

may be mistaken for vanity ( might be a small part). (and I have been called vain a few times) but its the regime of helping yourself body image-wise that has taken away a good deal of the physical appearance worries.


----------



## ravens

Years ago probably a 2 and now maybe a 4 or 5.


----------



## quesara

Jason Keener said:


> It always boggles my mind that people don't do the things they could do to make themselves appear more attractive and feel better about themselves. For example, there are plenty of medications for acne. People can work out and lose weight. Bad teeth can be fixed. Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased. Different hairstyles can make a person look better. Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool. Sure, not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics, but people can do a ton to make themselves more attractive physically, emotionally, and socially.


I agree that things can be done to maybe boost self confidence a bit, but before claiming that it's just a matter of action vs. inaction, keep in mind that most, if not all, of the fixes you've listed cost money. Many people, especially those who are unable to work and have to depend on others for financial support because of SAD etc., can't simply go out and upgrade their wardrobe, see a dentist or get a new pair of glasses because they feel bad about themselves.


----------



## tea111red

I've looked pretty damn hideous to myself lately.


----------



## Abbeh

I personally think I'm about average for someone without average features (6/10). I have exagerated facial features going on, which some people think is cute while others think is ugly. I don't think I'm ugly (on a regular basis), but I know I'm not traditionally beautiful.


----------



## tehuti88

Jason Keener said:


> For example, there are plenty of medications for acne.


Acne isn't a huge problem for me, but none of the non-prescription stuff ever worked much.



Jason Keener said:


> People can work out and lose weight.


Bad thyroid.



Jason Keener said:


> Bad teeth can be fixed.


Not if you're on Medicaid. Fixed, yes--decent looking, hell no.



Jason Keener said:


> Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased.


You'd be surprised how difficult it is to find decent-fitting clothes for somebody with my weight, body shape, and tactile issues. Just about every pair of pants is skin tight. Just about every shirt made for women of my size would show off my entire chest. No thanks...this winter I've given up on finding decent-fitting pants and am just going to wear skirts, which I've never done before, because nothing else fits. I'm going to feel terribly self-conscious in a skirt. :sigh



Jason Keener said:


> Different hairstyles can make a person look better.


I have terrible OCD with my hair and if I get into trying to style it, I'll get dragged into compulsions that take up hours of my day. I'm not even kidding--that's why I got my long hair cut short. And then promptly developed ANOTHER hairstyling compulsion. :afr I have to just keep it cut short, wash it every day, and then leave it alone, unless I want to spend hours in front of the mirror, crying my eyes out.



Jason Keener said:


> Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool.


Doesn't apply to me yet but probably will soon. I don't think Medicaid covers such things. Currently I just squint and scowl at things.

...

I'm not saying your points aren't perfectly valid in many cases. Just not in some of them.

In my case, even if all the above applied, it wouldn't matter. I'd still lack the confidence, and would have the same crap personality that keeps people away from me. And I would still have nothing to offer a guy if he showed interest in me.

The way I see it, it's probably best I'm unattractive and invisible--I can't get a guy's hopes up that I might have something he wants. :rain


----------



## Topshelf

Ive been told by many woman im very attractive, but tbh i feel like there lieing, if i were to rank myself id say 6/10. idk what u guys think??


----------



## dune87

Plain and clumsy. I don't mind it anymore, there are other gifts besides appearance that a human can have. Accepting this has actually made it easier to present myself in the world. At least more often than before.


----------



## minimized

Christ! Y'all think you're so ugly. 3s and 4s? You haven't seen what true ugliness looks like, then. You haven't seen _me_.

Y'all are hot.


----------



## minimized

Jason Keener said:


> It always boggles my mind that people don't do the things they could do to make themselves appear more attractive and feel better about themselves. For example, there are plenty of medications for acne. People can work out and lose weight. Bad teeth can be fixed. Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased. Different hairstyles can make a person look better. Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool. Sure, not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics, but people can do a ton to make themselves more attractive physically, emotionally, and socially.


I really don't even know what/how to do those things. I've got glasses and I hate exercise. Hardly care how I dress anyway since I've got no purpose.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

physically plain/not most guys type the only people who feel differently are online and that's only because they've seen carefully selected photos that look better than I do in real life.

Anyway I also have a really bad personality for the most part, and I have no job (and never have,) so I'm basically a complete loser that would be unappealing to most guys.


----------



## probably offline

Persephone The Dread said:


> physically plain/not most guys type the only people who feel differently are online and that's only because they've seen carefully selected photos that look better than I do in real life.
> 
> Anyway* I also have a really bad personality for the most part*, *and I have no job (and never have,) so I'm basically a complete loser that would be unappealing to most guys.*


No. You might have bad sides, but your good sides trumph them. I'm sure that any decent guy would agree. I think you're too hard on yourself(I can relate to being that way).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

probably offline said:


> No. You might have bad sides, but your good sides trumph them. I'm sure that any decent guy would agree. I think you're too hard on yourself(I can relate to being that way).


:blush I always feel awkward/embarrassed when people quote my whiny posts and you're a poster whose opinion I really value too.

That's just how I feel right now though. Sometimes less than others, but it's really hard for me to stay neutral or positive about myself.

That smiley looks so bad in the dark version of SAS...


----------



## Jesuszilla

Persephone The Dread said:


> :blush I always feel awkward/embarrassed when people quote my whiny posts and you're a poster whose opinion I really value too.
> 
> That's just how I feel right now though. Sometimes less than others, but it's really hard for me to stay neutral or positive about myself.
> 
> That smiley looks so bad in the dark version of SAS...


Haha as SAS professional whiner I understand all too well. But she's right you are being hard on yourself.

It's so much easier for all of us to be neutral or postive with others than ourselves. I get that, hope we can help you see the good in you


----------



## probably offline

Persephone The Dread said:


> :blush I always feel awkward/embarrassed when people quote my whiny posts and you're a poster whose opinion I really value too.
> 
> That's just how I feel right now though. Sometimes less than others, but it's really hard for me to stay neutral or positive about myself.
> 
> That smiley looks so bad in the dark version of SAS...











(it's definitely hard)


----------



## 658298

I'm going to say below average/plain looking... Probably doesn't help I get self conscious and feel more comfortable dressing in jeans and hoodies...


----------



## 658298

Jason Keener said:


> It always boggles my mind that people don't do the things they could do to make themselves appear more attractive and feel better about themselves. For example, there are plenty of medications for acne. People can work out and lose weight. Bad teeth can be fixed. Better clothes that actually fit can be purchased. Different hairstyles can make a person look better. Get contacts if you look dorky in glasses. Get glasses if they make you look cool. Sure, not everyone is blessed with perfect genetics, but people can do a ton to make themselves more attractive physically, emotionally, and socially.


You have a good point. I personally feel self conscious all done up and don't want to draw attention to myself. So I don't really complain about how I look, Im just dealing with it ha I might be the only one, but I kind of thing, its not going to do much anyways...


----------



## KhaleesiB

I actually think I'm very attractive. I can't go out without makeup though or I feel extremely self-conscious. But guys still don't really talk to me much, and if they do they shortly stop once they get to know me lol. People tell me I'm pretty all the time, but once they start talking to me, I'm sure they just find me weird because a lot of them don't really talk to me again. So it doesn't matter -__-


----------



## Shawn81

KhaleesiB said:


> I actually think I'm very attractive. I can't go out without makeup though or I feel extremely self-conscious. But guys still don't really talk to me much, and if they do they shortly stop once they get to know me lol. People tell me I'm pretty all the time, but once they start talking to me, I'm sure they just find me weird because a lot of them don't really talk to me again. So it doesn't matter -__-


Weird is awesome. Pretty and weird is awesomeception.

Anyone here who is weird, you're awesome.


----------



## Todd124

I have a fairly pretty face and a nice figure. If I put effort into myself and dress nicely I can (and have) turned heads, it's my childish personality and irritability which keep me single.


----------



## Sco

People say that I am attractive, but I don't believe it, one man came to me once and told me that men were turning their heads when I passed, I felt insulted.


----------



## Shawn81

Sco said:


> People say that I am attractive, but I don't believe it, *one man came to me once and told me that men were turning their heads when I passed, I felt insulted.*


Because of the comment? The implication? That specific guy?


----------



## Jesuszilla

2/10 for looks
1/10 for personality

for women who look at me

2/10 for looks
9/10 for personality for myself

I'm a boring person to be honest but I like my laid back personality overall. I'm more than aware that women don't like my personality and don't particularly care to be around me. But take away the anxiety and depression and I'm comfortable with myself. I however don't think I am attractive at all.


----------



## Sco

Shawn81 said:


> Because of the comment? The implication? That specific guy?


Yes, he came like "hey girl, those men are looking at you", like I care.


----------



## saya2077

I'd say plain. Not really average, there's just nothing interesting about my face. Not enough for an "ew!" and definitely far FAR from enough for a "dang grrl".I look after my skin, hair, and work out but I naturally have a meh bone structure and meh face. Such is life.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I'm physically disgusting.


----------



## flyingMint

Im a living trash can.


----------



## twitchy666

*That's all that matters*

useful guide to clock all Facebook people. Everyone has more friends than me. That'll be cos they've all got family. Family give you a boost? Never helps when friends meet the parents they see grandparents. That ruled me out for marriage.

People obsessed with people. Nothing else matters.

although maybe the amount of money people have. They have it by being appealing.

Mainly I'm obsessed about what people do. Nobody reveals that.
Shock horror. The way it always was after graduation when we all went our own ways. We all had spouses. Meeting in pubs & restaurants since uni too. Proud of my jobs. Nobody wants to hear. I wanted to know exactly what people do and how much they liked it. They all turn the other way.

We introduce our girlfriends. Proud of her, to show off. As important as job role. Why keep that hidden? I couldn't ignore how excited about what I've been doing and describe it. Why such a major part of society we don't share it? I never knew what work my brothers or spouses did when I was 10.

Deep analyst. I want information. I wanted to compare all our salaries and whatever else info about everything.. cars... but because we all learn from each other and try new stuff


----------



## Shawn81

Sco said:


> Yes, he came like "hey girl, those men are looking at you", like I care.


Was it just that you don't like that kind of attention? Or was it the people who were giving it? I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious what it was about it. No need to answer if it's personal.


----------



## Jason Keener

michaelwyatt136 said:


> Thanks man. I've been working on it. I went to the dermatologist. Along with medication. Drinking water. And changing my diet the acne has gotten less worse but there are still a lot of scars. My Doctor tried to tell me it gives me character but I just laughed. He was trying to be nice but the scars are pretty bad. Fair point. I've been trying to keep a positive mindset. I mean, at-least I have a decent job. I'm able bodied. And I have my hearing/vision. Things like that.


I haven't looked into this, but are there any skin laser treatments for acne scarring? Might be worth looking into, especially if you have a decent job and can afford it.


----------



## Jason Keener

quesara said:


> I agree that things can be done to maybe boost self confidence a bit, but before claiming that it's just a matter of action vs. inaction, keep in mind that most, if not all, of the fixes you've listed cost money. Many people, especially those who are unable to work and have to depend on others for financial support because of SAD etc., can't simply go out and upgrade their wardrobe, see a dentist or get a new pair of glasses because they feel bad about themselves.


I agree. Not everything is possible or can be done at once. Change usually comes little by little and year by year.


----------



## Sco

Shawn81 said:


> Was it just that you don't like that kind of attention? Or was it the people who were giving it? I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious what it was about it. No need to answer if it's personal.


Well, if you're curious. I don't like this kind of attention, I don't do anything to receive such attention. At that moment I was wearing a t-shirt with a puppy image on it, come on.


----------



## Zadaliya

Like an ew/47. Some days I feel a little pretty. Oh so pretty.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I think I'm pretty good looking when I see myself in the mirror but what I see in pictures is a whole different story. My face looks distorted in pictures. People do tell me a lot that I am attractive but I just don't see it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Depo said:


> Almost all men I've talked to have told me I'm attractive without a doubt. No one has ever told me that I'm ugly or average looking. My only problem is my body, I'm skinny. I'd like to have some curves and a big *** lol. But it's not really a problem because many people like skinny persons, specially if they're fair-skinned and attractive. But I want to get fit in order to gain more self-confidence. I don't want men to think I'm weak and dependent. I'm also very tall, I got that from my mother (who is taller than my father) and you can't believe the amount of men that feel intimidated by people who are taller than them.
> 
> Intelligence is also a disadvantage (my IQ is 142) because men don't like women who are smarter than them, and when I tell them I'm an MD they get even more intimidated. It's as if they think they wouldn't be able to handle the whole package and I'd broke up with them if I found a better man (which is untrue because I'm not that kind of person.), that's why it's very hard for me to find somebody. I think I'd have a better chance at getting a man if I were average looking, curvy, short and not very intelligent.


This^.. Except in not tall I'm short ...and im more usagi(sailor moon) than sailor mercury..lets put it like that &#55357;&#56833;..

Anyway,I'd rate myself a 7.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lookingforme

I think with makeup i'm kind of attractive. But the way guys respond to me suggests I could be prettier than I think. Argh, my self confidence holds me back


----------



## My Hearse

Dropped down to a 4/10.


----------



## Ntln

It's always hard to judge yourself, though essentially everyone I've asked has said I'm fairly good looking. I'd say a 6 or a 7 out of ten, maybe an 8 on good days. Doesn't matter though, since I'm not conventionally good looking and only like the top 5% of attractive guys actually reap the benefits of their looks, plus I have a god awful personality.


----------



## Pompeii

Potato


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Meh.
I'm okay, I guess. 
Nothing to brag about.


----------



## bastele

Cuban FL Cracker said:


> I think I'm pretty good looking when I see myself in the mirror but what I see in pictures is a whole different story. My face looks distorted in pictures. People do tell me a lot that I am attractive but I just don't see it.


I feel the same way! I read somewhere that it has something to do with what you are used to seeing. You always see yourself in the mirror, that's the image you have of yourself.

So when you see a picture, which isn't mirrored, it looks strange to you and you notice every little flaw. Other people don't see you like that. Atleast i hope so .


----------



## Gloomy Pixie

My face is okay looking if i do my make-up right.
My body is awkward and weird and horrible no matter how much I weight.


----------



## Akuba

I think I look totally average, nothing special.

Won't post my pic, but my avatar gives some hints.


----------



## Shawn81

My avatar will have to do as well. After seeing the pictures of all the other users..... yeah, forget it, no chance.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'd say a 4 or 5 on normal days. If I really dressed up, I might be able to pull off a 6 or even 7 to a few people. I'm definitely not an 8 or up lol. That's okay though, most of us arne't Brad Pitt 2.0


----------



## JDsays

On a good day, when I think I look and feel good, I would say I'm a solid 6-7. On a regular day I'm a 4.5–5


----------



## My Hearse

cinnamonqueen said:


> way too low.


Not low enough.


----------



## CookieCrumble

I am about average looks wise. Though I think I look better when I put much effort in my looks and hair. I feel plain ugly when my hair isn't done and I've had bad sleep.


----------



## SadGhost

I think I used to be somewhat cute, but I've become a bit chubby over the past couple of years of leading a sedentary indoor lifestyle. Definitely average or below now.


----------



## My Hearse

cinnamonqueen said:


> Sitting in my office, and I get this email notif about your reply. Tsk tsk.
> 
> 100% honest opinion:
> 
> You're an 8.1/10, I took off points because of how low your view yourself, makes you unattractive (see how's it's your perception and not how you look per se women take into account as well) confidence is key.
> 
> I have to start a program eval and have **** ton of data to sift through, and your worried about how you look? Bigger fish to try here jk lol.
> 
> I don't want to hear you speaking so low of yourself again.


Lol..


----------



## layitontheline

4.


----------



## nothing else

I'm definitely below average for sure. Not attractive. 

But it is what it is. Guess you got to work on other things.


----------



## Buttered Toast

I know I'm attractive. Everyone tells me so. :I


----------



## xxDark Horse

bump


----------



## ShadowOne

Looks...4. which feels like a bit of a reach

Personality...........4. but can spike to a 6 on a good day, but that's countered and wiped out by the 4 days

So 4


----------



## CallmeIshmael

I am plain looking. I think I have nothing special about me. Nobody would say "Dang, that guy is a stud muffin" about me.


----------



## In The Shade

1/10. Im 5'4 and have a long rodent face and a crooked nose.

Needless to say I have and always will be single, no woman would ever date a guy as short as me.


----------



## waterfairy

In The Shade said:


> 1/10. Im 5'4 and have a long rodent face and a crooked nose.
> 
> Needless to say I have and always will be single, no woman would ever date a guy as short as me.


I dated a guy an inch shorter than you and another just an inch taller than you.


----------



## AllieG




----------



## novalax

I've been told I could be a model. My whole family is attractive though. My dad dated multiple miss America pageant contestants and my sister was literally a model (for a short time). Although my mom was never a model, I was told she was voted the prettiest girl in the office.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I don't know, but I wouldn't say that I'm very attractive. I think I have mixed attributes, which makes things confusing. I might have been better off looking rather typical.


----------



## Fleurs

I think I'm an attractive person. I have a nice face and a decent body. I get hit on a lot and stared at in public but I feel like once guys actually talk to me they probably think I'm boring because I'm quiet and then aren't interested anymore. But I have a boyfriend now so it's ok.


----------



## Excaliber

I don't think or could even recall ever being complemented on how I look, Its always rather getting told how I should look.


----------



## Megashyguy

Never been complementedited or told to change. I suppose I must look boring and just not worth any girls time..


----------



## doe deer

i cry because of how i look. i'm not sure if that's because of depression and anxiety so i feel like crap in general but i'm extremely unhappy with my appearance.


----------



## ljubo

0 of 10 with no chance to improve myself.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm 5 ft 3 and slim so my size alone is a deal breaker for a lot of women. I'm also fairly skinny. Earlier this year, I was about 95 pounds but now i'm about 102 pounds after going to the gym and eating more.

Iv'e gotten a little more attractive as iv'e gotten older, but i'd still say i'm average.


----------



## slickyabra

5'6" and slightly chubby with some facial hair and pretty unstable hair. I would rate myself a 6/10 on good days and a 2/10 on bad days. Only if my hair is cooperating do people give me an 8/10. Pretty weird interests for people, but even then I'm worse.


----------



## May19

I think I'm an ugly blob lol. Like I would rate myself 2/10. My personality can make up a point or two. Then again I've been suffering from bdd so I wouldn't really know if I really was pretty or not. I'm just really self-conscious by my appearances. Mainly because I don't fit into the Asian stereotype. I have a bigger frame and I'm overweighted too so it's like welp life sucks. I'm 5'5. I got them thunder thighs because of all that quad muscles I had to build up for badminton. I think my dad side of the family is just on the bigger end. All the males on my dad side of the family are 6 feet and up, and all the female tend to be on the bigger side too. Like American big. I'm just that awkward in between of ;~; and .-.


----------



## f1ora

I think im weird looking. but with makeup and hair done i think i look acceptable. of course..i have to take it all off before bed, reminding me im not naturally pretty.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Not sure. But been told I'm a pretty boy by an older woman.

Women (including a few very hot blond women) tend to constantly stare at me, sometimes second look and had some hot women walk up and hit on me (sometimes in groups or one after another) at stores or walking past home.

Was told my looks are wasted on a man. :sus  

Probably true. 

I don't feel pretty though, feel average at best when look at male models or other pretty men (well presented men) and just want to start :crying:


----------



## Xtreme2damax

Attractive enough despite still being overweight I receive glances from attractive women, been flirted with by a counselor and even had one of my therapists fall in love with me. That's all I care about and all the reassurance I need. Still working on my approaches, building confidence and conversational skills. Anxiety, depression and PTSD symptoms make it hard tho..


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

I'd be pretty if I had straight teeth and didn't have a double chin.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@May19

Na, hot.  

@f1ora

Probably are naturally pretty in your own way (unique). Exotic looking can be very attractive. 

I noticed when they select models, they don't go for the conventional pretty woman. Just because you don't look conventional pretty, doesn't mean you are not pretty.  Just unique. 

Also us men go for personality too, so conventional pretty women are often overlooked if you have a great personality.


----------



## In The Shade

waterfairy said:


> I dated a guy an inch shorter than you and another just an inch taller than you.


Whenever I post something like I did I always get these kind of responses and to be honest it doesn't help because

1. The vast majority of women wouldn't date a short man, especially not one as short as the average woman (5'4)

2. He probably compensated massively

For the most part I have been the subject of ridicule over my height and even heard other short guys be ridiculed and **** talked over their height, fact of the matter is most women are quite ****ty towards short men, it's socially acceptable to be as we are considered inferior.


----------



## waterfairy

May19 said:


> I think I'm an ugly blob lol. Like I would rate myself 2/10. My personality can make up a point or two. Then again I've been suffering from bdd so I wouldn't really know if I really was pretty or not. I'm just really self-conscious by my appearances. Mainly because I don't fit into the Asian stereotype. I have a bigger frame and I'm overweighted too so it's like welp life sucks. I'm 5'5. I got them thunder thighs because of all that quad muscles I had to build up for badminton. I think my dad side of the family is just on the bigger end. All the males on my dad side of the family are 6 feet and up, and all the female tend to be on the bigger side too. Like American big. I'm just that awkward in between of ;~; and .-.


Dude no. You're extremely pretty :heart


----------



## Overdrive

I would say 7/10


----------



## Smiddy

Sometimes I think I look alright, but usually I don't feel attractive at all.


----------



## 2na

I'm pretty plain, I fade into the background easily, but on the bright side, everything is where it should be!


----------



## May19

waterfairy said:


> dude no. You're extremely pretty :heart


lol uh no


----------



## Persephone The Dread

5'2" as a guy is considered unnattractive. Being short is sort of part of my identity now but it's insanely short not like 5'6 short. I did get screwed over given my genetics I could easily have ended up taller.. So I feel bad about that (even though I'm not really attracted to women that much, it's funny,) and many things I read about short guys but no one else cares because when they look at me they see a teenage girl (but I'm also 25...) 

I don't mind that I'm slim, I wouldn't mind some muscle definition but would not want to be really big. However the slimness with the height is very odd sometimes.

My face is OK. Sometimes I like it more/less than others. But I often wish it was slightly less round, and more defined/more masculine jaw line, higher cheekbones.. I like my eyebrows.. I think.

Eh. I think I look plain/average to other people mostly. The deal is that I wouldn't look attractive to most people if I looked how I wanted to I'm sure (especially guys.) It's a vague ideal, but I suppose if I did attract people it would be more fulfilling. 

Everything else is a much bigger issue, I'm not a functioning adult and I can't feel good about myself ever because of this. I feel trapped and like I have no ability to self actualise. I alternate between avoidance and screaming at myself internally. And I don't even care if some guy's don't care. I guess it's not for them.


----------



## In The Shade

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5'2" as a guy is considered unnattractive. Being short is sort of part of my identity now but it's insanely short not like 5'6 short. I did get screwed over given my genetics I could easily have ended up taller.. So I feel bad about that (even though I'm not really attracted to women that much, it's funny,) and many things I read about short guys but no one else cares because when they look at me they see a teenage girl (but I'm also 25...)
> 
> I don't mind that I'm slim, I wouldn't mind some muscle definition but would not want to be really big. However the slimness with the height is very odd sometimes.
> 
> My face is OK. Sometimes I like it more/less than others. But I often wish it was slightly less round, and more defined/more masculine jaw line, higher cheekbones.. I like my eyebrows.. I think.
> 
> Eh. I think I look plain/average to other people mostly. The deal is that I wouldn't look attractive to most people if I looked how I wanted to I'm sure (especially guys.) It's a vague ideal, but I suppose if I did attract people it would be more fulfilling.
> 
> Everything else is a much bigger issue, I'm not a functioning adult and I can't feel good about myself ever because of this. I feel trapped and like I have no ability to self actualise. I alternate between avoidance and screaming at myself internally. And I don't even care if some guy's don't care. I guess it's not for them.


I am in the same kind of boat as you except im a guy and im really short and I also look a lot younger too and im 25, its honestly embarassing. I work in a busy enviroment and it wrecks me mentally just how short I am around the average man, also nearly half of the women are taller than me, its truly messing with my head, im still pretty much seen as a teenager. I may sound bitter saying this but I hate seeing couples because I know for a fact I'll never have a girl on my arm due to how physically unnatractive I am yet people tell you to be confident, however as a 5'4 man with a really ugly face that wont actually get me any further, I will always be considered objectively inferior.


----------



## truant

Objectively ugly.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In The Shade said:


> I am in the same kind of boat as you except im a guy and im really short and I also look a lot younger too and im 25, its honestly embarassing. I work in a busy enviroment and it wrecks me mentally just how short I am around the average man, also nearly half of the women are taller than me, its truly messing with my head, im still pretty much seen as a teenager. I may sound bitter saying this but I hate seeing couples because I know for a fact I'll never have a girl on my arm due to how physically unnatractive I am yet people tell you to be confident, however as a 5'4 man with a really ugly face that wont actually get me any further, I will always be considered objectively inferior.


I don't leave the house often and when I do if I'm around others I'm constantly reminded how much shorter I am than everyone else. It always felt weird but it's even worse now due to lack of constant exposure. When I'm alone I don't have to deal with that you know. Most people also assume I'm way younger, but sometimes now it doesn't happen. Two different guys asked me for a cigarette about a month ago. I don't smoke and if I did why would I just give them a cigarette? But that was basically a compliment for me. That's how sad my life is lol.


----------



## Megashyguy

Invisible. 
No girl has ever come up to me or even bothered to actually talk to me...
According to people I'm really attractive but they must be lying as there's never been any interest.


----------



## ghost dog

I'd be attractive if I wasn't so skinny.


----------



## ghost dog

May19 said:


> lol uh no


If that's actually you in your profile picture, you're stunning.


----------



## chefdave

It's hard to objectively rate yourself. But I haven't had a gf for years so in a way 'the market' has answered the question for me.


----------



## May19

ghost dog said:


> If that's actually you in your profile picture, you're stunning.


I wish I was as beautiful as that doge


----------



## flyingMint

basically a -2 

I've been known to cause several earthquakes from people scattering for the hills when they look at me.


----------



## Overdrive

Megashyguy said:


> Invisible.
> No girl has ever come up to me or even bothered to actually talk to me...
> According to people I'm really attractive but they must be lying as there's never been any interest.


Yeah same, i've always waited for a girl to come lol, worst idea...
So yeah, we need to learn how to approach girls until we got it. Damn this will be a long journey...:frown2:


----------



## xxDark Horse

ghost dog said:


> I'd be attractive if I wasn't so skinny.


What are you doing to gain weight?

As a wise person once said if you want something you don't have, then you have to make changes to what you're doing currently.

Eat eat eat, eat like a mother fukr. Try to eat healthy food as well. Go workout at the gym every day or every other day doing strength exercises and then drink chocolate milk and whey protein afterwards.

Lift weights to get stronger, try to set a goal to increase your bench press, your squat, your deadlifts etc... Because you will definitely get bigger if you train yourself to lift heavy and try to get stronger and stronger with weights.

Every time you feel full, just keep eating.


----------



## Megashyguy

Overdrive said:


> Megashyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invisible.
> No girl has ever come up to me or even bothered to actually talk to me...
> According to people I'm really attractive but they must be lying as there's never been any interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same, i've always waited for a girl to come lol, worst idea...
> So yeah, we need to learn how to approach girls until we got it. Damn this will be a long journey...
Click to expand...

Yeah.... the journey will be long like you said but 'eventually' we will get there.


----------



## Xenagos

3. Not ugly or attractive enough to be noticed by anyone. I'm sure if I put in more effort I could be at-least a 5, but I don't need nor want the attention. I wouldn't even know what to do with it.


----------



## ghost dog

xxDark Horse said:


> What are you doing to gain weight?
> 
> As a wise person once said if you want something you don't have, then you have to make changes to what you're doing currently.
> 
> Eat eat eat, eat like a mother fukr. Try to eat healthy food as well. Go workout at the gym every day or every other day doing strength exercises and then drink chocolate milk and whey protein afterwards.
> 
> Lift weights to get stronger, try to set a goal to increase your bench press, your squat, your deadlifts etc... Because you will definitely get bigger if you train yourself to lift heavy and try to get stronger and stronger with weights.
> 
> Every time you feel full, just keep eating.


Well I don't go to the gym, and I've never been. I wouldn't know how to use any of the equipment and I'd be too embarrassed to ask. I've been trying to eat more and I do pushups daily, trying to build up, but I'm not sure if that's enough.


----------



## farfegnugen

Better looking than attractive. I usually find a way to make myself less attractive.


----------



## andretti

im going to say like a 4. we cant see ourselves correctly though. How other people see us , especially the same sex is a more accurate view imo . 
Im not attracted to guys but i look at guys and can see if i think they are good looking or not. 
i know im not good looking. Big ears , big nose , big scar on my left cheek. Body is okay on the bigger side though.


----------



## Twilightforce

Only if I wasn't asian.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I am a god damn model, i'm not a 10/10. I'm a 100/10

There is nobody who can challenge my greatness!


----------



## In The Shade

andretti said:


> *we cant see ourselves correctly though.* How other people see us , especially the same sex is a more accurate view imo .
> Im not attracted to guys but i look at guys and can see if i think they are good looking or not.
> i know im not good looking. Big ears , big nose , big scar on my left cheek. Body is okay on the bigger side though.


This is what bothers me the most as I have had experiences where people have actually told me I come accross as mentally retarded, infact so many people have told me the same thing now that it must be true.


----------



## AllTheSame

I think I'm very average, at best. I think I look like a boring, plain vanilla white boy, probably. Idk. I say "Idk" because I agree with what's been said, it's very hard to get an accurate picture of yourself and how others see you, especially if you have anxiety and self esteem and self-image issues. Everything really becomes sort of clouded....sometimes when I look in the mirror I really hate who I see, physically. But. Idk. The last crush I had, the woman I met from this site, says I'm very good looking, but yeah, she's most definitely biased.

I am most definitely not one of those guys that has women flocking to them, ffs. I know guys like that, I've been friends with guys like that and I am most def not one of them. I've been asked out several times, and approached several times before, but I'm very average at best. On a good day.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm an average looking guy with below average social skills. You can blame that on my aspergers.

Us aspies arne't exactly known for our dating prowess. Most of us are single until we're in our twenties or later.


----------



## pinay

i genuinely cant remember the last time i have ever liked i how i look


----------



## k_wifler

I'm one big ball of recessive expression of genetics, so I was told all my life that I was ugly, I was different than my family, and I was ashamed of everything about me and afraid that people would judge me, until I reached the ninth level of enlightenment. My goal is the eleventh level. There's never any knowing when you'll reach the next level, but yeah, losing my shame made me super attractive to women, but I hate people who judge each other for anxiety and lack of confidence, so I still don't talk to women.

In fact, it would be a huge deal breaker if my gf ever mentioned how much she hates guys who are anxious or lack confidence. I would probably be tempted to beat her black and blue if not worse.


----------



## Nyla

I mean, I saw this guy checking me out the other day so that's got to count for something. Either that or he thought I was going to steal from the store, lol.


----------



## waterfairy

Ehh idk. It depends on the day. Sometimes I look in the mirror and think, "Dayuuum!" Other times I think, "Damn....."


----------



## Nekomata

Average, I'd say.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

i keep getting told I'm pretty good looking and this has even been from both sexes now. LOL its just a compliment, but its got to the point now it basically just washes right over me and i dont even care anymore what people think. LOL i'm just like yeah, whatever . i'm neither up nor down with it .


----------



## Shazzy123

I put the first one I'd say I was probably a 1 out of 10 to be honest


----------



## k_wifler

I'm a little guy, so when I put on my big puffy winter coat, I get all kinds of looks from superficial type women, basically the amount of looks I get from women goes through the roof when I wear it.

Ahaha, you can definitely tell shallow people because they're checking you out in your big puffy coat when they would normally never bat an eyelash at you in normal thin clothes. I get that having a good sense of style is important for men, but seriously, that shouldn't be the main reason to look a guy over. I couldn't care less what sense of style a woman has, probably because I prefer women without clothes... 

In other news, I'm going to start experimenting with burning my hair off instead of shaving. I got a special lighter stick. Not a regular lighter. I'm still procrastinating on using it...


----------



## db09striker

As a youngster/teenager/early twenties I was good looking. I would get compliments a lot. Now and again I'd get random girls asking for my phone number, once in the street and once by a checkout girl and I did not flirt with either of them, they just found me attractive and asked for my number. I had male friends tell me I was good looking, I had friends mums tell me I was good looking. In the early years you tend to start having girlfriends/boyfriends, around 14 onwards.....I had 5 or 6 girls at school openly ask me out or tell me they fancied me. A couple that were obsessed with me, 1 of which kept asking me out for months and months.

Problem was - I was shy as hell, so I didn't take advantage of my opportunities.

These days I have gone down hill and I am not seen as attractive anymore. But I like to think for my age, I am a 6/10.

I used to be a 9/10 in my prime.


----------



## Psychologistemily

Hello lovely people!
I would love for you to help me with my final year project. I am a psychology student at the University of York and I am researching how people feel about their bodies. It only takes 15 minutes to complete and I will be forever grateful!

Here is the link https://goo.gl/forms/TNmPtSQWfC93wTk93 (don't worry its just a google form link, nothing dodgy)

Thank you!


----------



## Riff Raff

I am a fairly attractive guy, but I have a disability and walk with 2 canes... so my disability subtracts from my looks anyway. 

Like women seem to think I am pretty handsome... but given that I am disabled most of them do not consider me a serious option when it comes to & relationship. So the truth is dating and relationships do not work out very well for me at all. 
I wind up being lonely most of the time and it sucks.


----------



## noydb

Approximately zero attractive


----------



## meepie

May19 said:


> lol uh no


You're good looking. You have a nice smile, clear skin, and nice hair. It doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks though. How you feel about yourself is what matters since your opinion of yourself is what you have to hear the most, so I say why not believe you are good enough?


----------



## k_wifler

Depression makes us believe all sorts of bad things about ourselves sometimes.
Depression makes me forget that I am loved and have friends and am safe, sometimes.
Depression erases my future and my past good experiences and all I'm left with is the abyss.

AND
If just one person out there agrees with the depressed point of view, you get sent straight to hell, do not pass GO, do not collect $200.
Who knows, those positive opinions of you may be fake, but so could the negative ones also, even more fake.
In America, the only way to get something is to Fight for it. If you want a positive life, Fight for that positive life.
If you can.


----------



## May19

waterfairy said:


> Ehh idk. It depends on the day. Sometimes I look in the mirror and think, "Dayuuum!" Other times I think, "Damn....."


#word #amen #preachit #me #cries #whycantibepretty #gurlyoutrippin


----------



## May19

meepie said:


> You're good looking. You have a nice smile, clear skin, and nice hair. It doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks though. How you feel about yourself is what matters since your opinion of yourself is what you have to hear the most, so I say why not believe you are good enough?


Aww meepie  I know it's hard for me to see it that way because of bdd. I try to tell myself that I am good enough, but the mirror and the scale tells me otherwise. Well and also boys. They always tell me that I'm ugly and fat. I mean I have no reasons to believe them now, but the damage is done  I feel like the only reason why guys lose interest in me is because I'm too ugly or too weird for them. But eh, I don't really know why I put my self worth in that kind of things anymore. It's just become such a habit that I don't bother to change it


----------



## waterfairy

May19 said:


> #word #amen #preachit #me #cries #whycantibepretty #gurlyoutrippin


Girl problems :eyes


----------



## TheLastShy

Well, most people say that I am cute. I don't have much intimacy with people so I don't hear much about my looks. In high school I had some male friends and they said I looked good anyway and I was one of the most perfect persons they have ever seen. Women also wanted my D too. I got attention from the top girls as if I was a Brad Pitt. But they were too picky to date a socially anxious guy, so they just kept flirting and hitting on me all the time (and in front of everyone) as if expecting me to grow balls and become social so they could finally get inside my pants.

I actually don't believe that I am that much attractive. It's just that everyone around me is ugly. I would rate myself a 6/10.


----------



## k_wifler

Sure, I have social anxiety......
( girls: "EWW a shy nerd!" )

girls: "Sure, I'm curvy BBW"
( me: Ewww, a fat chick! )

Hmm... we'll have to settle... I'll take a mildly curvy girl since I have mild social anxiety...
( BBW girls: "ewww he's judging me! Fat shamer!" )
( me: Ewww she's judging me, anxiety shamer! )

I guess it's true, love is pain, pain means settling, settling leads to suffering, don't settle, don't love, don't be lonely or horny...

Yeah, AS IF!


----------



## wmu'14

I am super-skinny (though have gained weight) and have a long nose. 
People have told me I need plastic surgery.    It's the meanest thing someone can say to me.

Girls must think I'm a 0 because I've never had one interested in me.


----------



## ayremedix

Depends... Sometimes I feel hot, but most of the time I'm aware of how deeply unattractive I am. Just stating a fact.


----------



## ljubo

wmu'14 said:


> I am super-skinny (though have gained weight) and have a long nose.
> People have told me I need plastic surgery.    It's the meanest thing someone can say to me.
> 
> Girls must think I'm a 0 because I've never had one interested in me.


keep gaining weight.

so you have a long nose, only 1 thing......no big deal, if you had 20 flaws then it would be big problem. And maybe you dont even have a long nose...its just something you think you have....and perhaps most people dont even care about if you have it.

some people need to take the contact.......not everyone gets picked up....so you have to be the one that picks up/makes a play.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm not ugly but i'm not hot either. I try to workout, keep myself in decent shape, take care of myself, watch what I eat. I know that means nothing now since nearly everyone my age doesn't have to worry about getting fat. But once the metabolism begins to betray you, and most people my age are letting themselves go, i'll still be skinny and in good shape because I took care of myself.

That's the plan.


----------



## SparklingWater

I put average. I do think I'm pretty, but I'm overweight and weight is a huge part of how i judge myself in terms of attractiveness. So being overweight makes me feel that i'm average or below average to be honest. Others may not agree with me, but it's entirely subjective and weight is just a really big deal for me.


----------



## tea111red

uke / 10 .


----------



## EBecca

usually somewhere in the range of 0-10. Depends on how cool I think I am that day.


----------



## Dissonance

I will never be anyone's source of affection, only a platonic interest.


----------



## mezzoforte

I think I'm about average looking. Not hideous, and I can look nice if I put effort into my appearance.


----------



## Kevin001

mezzoforte said:


> I think I'm about average looking.


----------



## The Library of Emma

i look okay. pretty if you don't compare me to anyone who is actually pretty lol


----------



## Zatch

I'd say average. I am cute, but I don't have enough going on to class as a hunk or model type.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Very much average, in fact too average- I no features which stand out. I honestly think I'm too plain and women don't remember my face or find me very attractive because of this.


----------



## Paper Samurai

I don't really know. Certain men/women seem really into my 'look' though if you want to call it that.


----------



## f1ora

Yuck ok I look really weird, almost threatening. I look scary.
With hair and makeup done someone said 6 or 7/10. Naturally? Um, I've yet to show anyone lol


----------



## 546617

most girls are ugly as hell without makeup , even with. they put all kinds of makeup and **** on their face and apperance . no1 is stupid enough to belive you look like that naturally. its pathetic tbh. its like a guy taking steroids but claiming natural. but even with steroids you gotta work out to get big and eat right and lots of other things. which makes makeup even more sad, cuz its just as easy as put it on and you're done. and also check this link out
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


----------



## farfegnugen

like your mother with a beard- well, 2 days of facial growth.


----------



## cybernaut

I don't care.

The only people who shout out at me are random, horny creeps on the streets.Beyond that,I rarely get a personal compliment by people in terms of my looks (maybe because I have 0 friends and never post pics online/social media). I have also gotten more love for my personality instead as I get older.


----------



## cybernaut

KurdishFella said:


> most girls are ugly as hell without makeup , even with. they put all kinds of makeup and **** on their face and apperance . no1 is stupid enough to belive you look like that naturally. its pathetic tbh. its like a guy taking steroids but claiming natural. but even with steroids you gotta work out to get big and eat right and lots of other things. which makes makeup even more sad, cuz its just as easy as put it on and you're done. and also check this link out
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


Lol.Yes.


----------



## sad1231234

I would post a pic but i dont want the mods to shut down this thread. But for real im probably like a 5 or 6. If i really worked on my looks i could probably be an 8.


----------



## roxslide

KurdishFella said:


> most girls are ugly as hell without makeup , even with. they put all kinds of makeup and **** on their face and apperance . no1 is stupid enough to belive you look like that naturally. its pathetic tbh. its like a guy taking steroids but claiming natural. but even with steroids you gotta work out to get big and eat right and lots of other things. which makes makeup even more sad, cuz its just as easy as put it on and you're done. and also check this link out
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


lol I know you are probably a troll but god... so if a guy styles his hair to look more sharp is that pathetic too? because his hair doesn't naturally sit that way on his head? Should I also not shave or wax my legs and underarms? I mean that's not natural, I'm basically LYING to everyone that I don't naturally grow hair there, man, I must think men are stupid.


----------



## Overdrive

KurdishFella said:


> most girls are ugly as hell without makeup


I kinda agree, day and night for some.


----------



## JH1983

A little above average.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNikki

Some times I feel better than others, so I can't really say. At times I want to put a bag over my head since I tend to see myself in certain lighting that make me look...inhuman. Maybe it's true, maybe it's not. I've learned to care a slight bit less on it, though.

I was 'cat-called' the other day and to be honest I don't even know if they are genuine when they do happen. :/


----------



## boymeetsworld

I think I'm above average. But *cliche warning* it's really subjective. Compared to what? Western standards? Sure, I think so. I'm white, 6'3", trapezoid body shape, 200lbs, a symmetrical face, straight teeth, etc. Not blonde - dark hair and brown eyes. Well, guess not a 100% match. 

Imagine two girls standing in front of you (in my case). One of them likes you, the other one doesn't (aesthetically). So, are you good looking?


----------



## Raies

KurdishFella said:


> most girls are ugly as hell without makeup , even with. they put all kinds of makeup and **** on their face and apperance . no1 is stupid enough to belive you look like that naturally. its pathetic tbh. its like a guy taking steroids but claiming natural. but even with steroids you gotta work out to get big and eat right and lots of other things. which makes makeup even more sad, cuz its just as easy as put it on and you're done. and also check this link out
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


Interesting read.

I wonder, how they would evaluate themselves if asked, as I see the most popular category is "average looking" in here, and I would assume that depression/mental illnesses contribute to the statistics here.

I would assume that the pressure to give a socially acceptable picture (need to seem modest) would tilt the statistics towards average looking.

Would you prefer going out with a girl who uses makeup but is not the best looking without, or with the same girl without her using makeup.


----------



## Lonelyguy

Not attractive at all.


----------



## ljubo

DrKitty said:


> 4.5/10


hell no, you are 9.5


----------



## tehuti88

KurdishFella said:


> which makes makeup even more sad, cuz its just as easy as put it on and you're done.


...Says a person who has obviously never tried to effectively apply makeup.

...

The rest of your post is interesting. Women are uggos without makeup, and lying liars with. So, what kind of women _do_ you like...?


----------



## Dissonance

DrKitty said:


> @*ljubo* lol thank you


definitely nowhere below 5. 10 if anything.


----------



## antichristsuperstar

I honestly have no idea. I really like the way I look in the mirror, and when I go out of my way to ask people how I look, they generally say I look good. But then, women's reaction to me is generally neutral to negative, so that's an indication that I'm either average or ugly. Mostly just trying to learn not to care too much.


----------



## xxDark Horse

To some women, i'm a 3. Other women, i'm a 5 or 6.


----------



## ljubo

i am 0, to everyone.


----------



## xxDark Horse

If somebody found 100 random women who I have no relation with and showed them a couple pictures of me, and then have them rate me on a scale of 1 to 10, most women would probably say anywhere from 3 to 6. 

So i'm probably a 4. 5 on a good day.


----------



## Whatev

Probably a 3.


----------



## caramelapple23

It's hard to say right now, because my age is now a factor. 

I would say I'm attractive 'for a chubby woman in her mid 40's.' I have few noticeable wrinkles, maybe more freckles than I used to have, but I also have naturally wavy, strawberry blonde hair and what they call 'good facial structure.' Other than obviously losing weight, the only other improvement I'd want would be to whiten my teeth a little.

When I was a teenager/20's, I was probably only a 5 or 6, because of slight plumpness, glasses (before glasses became cool) and not caring about designer clothes. 

I always say I enjoy grocery shopping at Walmart, because when I'm in there, I do feel like the cutest adult person in the building.


----------



## 917554

I'd think moderately attractive moreso to people my race than others. Depending on my mood I can feel quite attractive but not enough to pull people in. I don't put on makeup much, mostly lipstick and it usually enhances my look. My body is alright I think but i have lost weight here and gained some there. But I feel more attractive when I think I've lost weight.


----------



## noonecares

Average looks I think


----------



## Kamikaze

I've received compliments on my looks many times. Even from random guys before. (Not that I'm the most beautiful woman out there by any means. I'm far from perfect looking)

Truthfully though, looks don't mean much at all when you're too anxious to talk to guys, and have an extremely _dull_ personality. All looks are good for is attracting someone initially... once they find out how weird/unconfident/boring you are, they'll lose interest fast.


----------



## Methodical

3.5 or a 4


----------



## Mousey9

Kamikaze said:


> Truthfully though, looks don't mean much at all when you're too anxious to talk to guys, and have an extremely _dull_ personality. All looks are good for is attracting someone initially... once they find out how weird/unconfident/boring you are, they'll lose interest fast.


This.

Im not good looking, though I am working on it but what good is it when you can't carry a conversation. No one want really wants to be around someone with zero personality with low confidence/self-esteem.


----------



## NovaBubble

Based on physical appearance, probably a 3.5, but everything else positive about me adds +1 so I'd give myself a 4.5/10 just slight bit below average =p


----------



## tea111red

uke / 10


----------



## truant

Probably the ugliest person on the forum. But I guess someone has to be. :|


----------



## Sus y




----------



## feels

it's weird when people think YOU think you're attractive, like i had this one dude tell me he assumed i was stuck up because of how i look at first, and then when i was walking past these dudes the other day one was like "she knows she looks good" but really on the inside i'm just feelin' like










and it's like how can my perspective and others be so vastly different


----------



## EarthDominator

I'm not attractive at all, I'm rather repelling. If you want a rough image of how I look like, click this link below. Warning: picture may be disturbing, as in scary.

https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/vsbattles/images/b/b7/Wendigo.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20160722214951


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Said to be a pretty boy by an older woman. But there are just as good looking, if even better looking men, women where I live (models, etc).

But when I see really pretty people, perfect clothes that suit them, etc, I feel ugly.


----------



## Anthony L

I will put myself in the average range. But now that I am going to the gym and getting fit I am feeling above average lately


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Depends on the day and mood. Sometimes I go from troll to maggot. Sometimes zombie or a dumbass potato.


----------



## SusanStorm

I think it's hard to know. I'm not the type of woman who get a lot of compliments and the amount of attention I get is due to the fact that I'm really tall. "Wow, you're tall" is mostly the comments I get lol.

I also put up a wall when I'm outside walking, taking the bus, shopping and whatever someone does in their day to day life, and it's because I get tired of getting unwanted attention for my height. I often feel anxious when walking around, so I just don't make eye contact with random people. This is also the reason why I don't see people I do know when I'm out. I just often hear or read that you should look at the amount of attention and compliments you are getting, and by that you can get a picture of how attractive you are to others.

I don't know, but my exes have thought that I was attractive so I can't be hideous. I guess I'm average. My personality is ok, but I don't think I'm an easy person to be in a relationship with always. I've just felt really insecure after me and my ex broke up earlier this year, so I'm having a hard time finding something good about myself.

Yeah, long post with random information for you there :b


----------



## teuton

I'm like a 9/10 if I have a good haircut, that or I'm too narcissistic as I rarely find someone better looking than me and sometimes spend 15 minutes just admiring myself in the mirror lol 0


----------



## thomasjune

I think I'm about average.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabris

I'd say I'm a bit below average


----------



## hunterjumper11

At the risk of being accused of being conceited, I do consider myself to be attractive. I've been approached and asked to model on numerous occasions, but that is NOT something I would ever be interested in doing. (It's just not my scene.) I used to have really bad self esteem when I was younger so now that I do feel reasonably confident in myself as I've gotten older, I try to own it.


----------



## loneranger

From 1-10, my chest puts me down to a 2.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## A broken laptop

I could always be better but I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I feel like I can be anywhere from a 2 to a 10, depending on who's judging. Mostly I think I'm unremarkable or repulsive primarily due to my obvious lack of confidence.


----------



## Grog

I recon I'm about. 5/10 maybe a 6/10. 

There is definitely uglier people and definitely much much mor Han som dudes . 

I am able to pick up so thats a 5 and above I recon .


----------



## Grog

Grand said:


> Plain Jane.


Plain janes are hot . 
I know I'm very very attracted to plain janes . I like real . :wink2::grin2:

Just saying .


----------



## alienbird

Grog said:


> Plain janes are hot .
> I know I'm very very attracted to plain janes . I like real . :wink2::grin2:
> 
> Just saying .


I don't wear makeup.
When most men say they prefer women without makeup, it's usually a lie.

So maybe you are, but most men aren't. 
Well, most men can't tell when women are wearing makeup, unless it's dark makeup and super obvious.


----------



## Mousey9

Grand said:


> When most men say they prefer women without makeup, it's usually a lie.
> 
> Well, most men can't tell when women are wearing makeup


 what? lol

I like the no make-up look, i'm also fine with girls getting dolled up as long as they don't go overboard.

Then there is also that 'it doesn't look like i'm wearing makeup' makeup. Like why not just go with no makeup? lol.

Girls are confusing.


----------



## alienbird

Infamoose said:


> what? lol
> 
> I like the no make-up look, i'm also fine with girls getting dolled up as long as they don't go overboard.
> 
> Then there is also that 'it doesn't look like i'm wearing makeup' makeup. Like why not just go with no makeup? lol.
> 
> Girls are confusing.


Do you really know what the no makeup look is? Actually no makeup. :lol
I mean, all girls probably look better with makeup. It ehances things. I get it.

The minimal makeup look is used to slightly enhance features. That's the only type of makeup I would ever wear if I wore makeup. With me, it'd be for my eyelashes though. Blonde eyelashes... they do look better with mascara.

But when men say they prefer women without makeup... I don't think they really find it more attractive? Because makeup enhances things. Maybe it's acceptable, but is it truly more attractive to them? Hmm.


----------



## Mlt18

,


----------



## teuton

Grand said:


> Do you really know what the no makeup look is? Actually no makeup. :lol
> I mean, all girls probably look better with makeup. It ehances things. I get it.
> 
> The minimal makeup look is used to slightly enhance features. That's the only type of makeup I would ever wear if I wore makeup. With me, it'd be for my eyelashes though. Blonde eyelashes... they do look better with mascara.
> 
> But when men say they prefer women without makeup... I don't think they really find it more attractive? Because makeup enhances things. Maybe it's acceptable, but is it truly more attractive to them? Hmm.


I think men who say that have not a clue what makeup is and they refer to "full face over use of makeup".
I agree the minimal makeup enhance things, especially eyes and lips. When the makeup is minimal and used right you don't even notice that there's a makeup...


----------



## herk

it's indescribable really


----------

